# Barefoot Sandals...my daughter wanted these!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Aren't these unusual? Ok she is not here so I had to put them on...LOL So although I am not in my scarf and sock set like I was asked...I am showing my feet... 

My daughter asked me to make them but she is not here to model them...


Here is the creme colored ones...










Now a pair of white ones...










These are made from Ana"s patterns on Etsy... 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/100026980/diy-tutorial-pdf-crochet-pattern?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

So awesome! You are so talented, I love to see all the things you create.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

They are a big trend this year I think. I've seen them everywhere, anyways.

Beautiful as always, Romy!!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

They were huge in the 70s, some crocheted, some beaded, some macrame, some combinations of things. I must have made 100s, lol. I guess everything comes back into style sometime, huh? Great job!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I made some a few years ago for a niece ...SO cute !


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

My big sisters used to call them fairy slippers and they would put bells on them for me...


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I love these things. 
I've been wearing them since the 70's like Callie said.
Of course I'm just an old hippie, biker chick, so whataya expect?:rock:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I don't remember those in the 70's. Of course, I never lived in California. Really like them!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

calliemoonbeam said:


> They were huge in the 70s, some crocheted, some beaded, some macrame, some combinations of things. I must have made 100s, lol. I guess everything comes back into style sometime, huh? Great job!


Thank you! I remember them also but when my daughter asked me to make some...gee I just had to!



Miz Mary said:


> I made some a few years ago for a niece ...SO cute !


Thank you! My niece wants some also!



Mrs. Jo said:


> My big sisters used to call them fairy slippers and they would put bells on them for me...


What a cool idea!



hercsmama said:


> I love these things.
> I've been wearing them since the 70's like Callie said.
> Of course I'm just an old hippie, biker chick, so whataya expect?:rock:


AS I am in a skirt and tank today....oh I guess I am hippy kind of also! Love the flowers and beady things...woo hoo they are fun!



Maura said:


> I don't remember those in the 70's. Of course, I never lived in California. Really like them!


I lived in Washington, Oregon and Wyoming growing up and saw them there but not like these..they were string and beads instead.

I listed these under barter since I had some requests!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Woodpecker said:


> So awesome! You are so talented, I love to see all the things you create.


Thank you Dreamy! I will have your pair out to you very soon. :banana:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I just don't remember long sections of the 70s 

Have a good day!


----------

